# Mozz



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I made mozz for the first time and I love it. I used the recipe on here and I have to tell you it is the first GM cheese that I have made that I really like. The rest have been a bit bla, but this is yummy. I did mess up part of it, but it still turned out. I didn't quite understand the "water bath" process. I shared some with a friend of mine and he explained how it was supposed to be done, and then i watched it on you tube and now I can't wait to make it again. That is a fun cheese to make!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations I have yet to make any that I haven't given to the dogs. if you have the u tube link post it here please.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

yes please post it.......I am a visual learner too!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

OK here is the link to the video I watched. There are others much more instructional, but this guy really shows the water bath process.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you!
Megan


----------

